# Any dwarf caimans about ?



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey all , I am just putting the building work needed into place to get another croc ...

Just wondered if anyone knew of any dwarf crocs about ?

I will be looking to purchase one if Feb

Thanks

Steve


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

You tried crocs of the world pal they had eggs hatch recently


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

ChopChop said:


> You tried crocs of the world pal they had eggs hatch recently


yea, might give them a shout mate, thanks


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Steve 
we can source them for you but we will obviously need to see your DWAL first


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

fangsy said:


> Hey all , I am just putting the building work needed into place to get another croc ...
> 
> Just wondered if anyone knew of any dwarf crocs about ?
> 
> ...


Yes there is some about I can get hold of a sub adult and a baby


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

rmy said:


> Steve
> we can source them for you but we will obviously need to see your DWAL first





bloodpython22 said:


> Yes there is some about I can get hold of a sub adult and a baby


cool, thanks , DWA not a problem obviously

How much ?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

ChopChop said:


> You tried crocs of the world pal they had eggs hatch recently


Just spoke to him 

He has 6 Dwarf African Hatchlings, AND I WANT ONE ! lol , but wants to hold onto them until the summer 

But he is going to have a ring round for me ....

Watch this space !


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

fangsy said:


> Just spoke to him
> 
> He has 6 Dwarf African Hatchlings, AND I WANT ONE ! lol , but wants to hold onto them until the summer
> 
> ...


What you want African Dwarf Croc now or you still going for Cuviers? I personally think Curviers are better looking than Dwarf crocs (sorry gav.b1984) ha but then again you've had Cuviers and may fancy something different :2thumb:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

ChopChop said:


> What you want African Dwarf Croc now or you still going for Cuviers? I personally think Curviers are better looking than Dwarf crocs (sorry gav.b1984) ha but then again you've had Cuviers and may fancy something different :2thumb:


I just wanted the African because they get slightly bigger .....

But not that fussed to be honest lol


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

rmy said:


> Steve
> we can source them for you but we will obviously need to see your DWAL first





bloodpython22 said:


> Yes there is some about I can get hold of a sub adult and a baby


Hi , can you please get in touch with me about what you have and prices

Thank you 

Steve


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

bloodpython22 said:


> Yes there is some about I can get hold of a sub adult and a baby


 
bloodpython22 Do you have a dwa ......??


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Tony in Shefield @Shefield Exotics

LA Reptiles in Lincolnshire had 2 in last week....


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

brian said:


> Tony in Shefield @Shefield Exotics
> 
> LA Reptiles in Lincolnshire had 2 in last week....


Ok, lovely thanks, might give them a ring, thats quite far from me though lol

I would also consider a West African dwarf croc instead

Thanks , please let me know if anyone has any ... I will put a deposit down now and collect in Feb

Steve


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

fangsy said:


> I just wanted the African because they get slightly bigger .....
> 
> But not that fussed to be honest lol


Get african dwarf even if they are ugly,bigger is allways better:mf_dribble: but then again I would say that:lol2:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

gav.b1984 said:


> Get african dwarf even if they are ugly,bigger is allways better:mf_dribble: but then again I would say that:lol2:


Yea , I feel it will be better if its bigger obviously 

I need something to fill my huge enclosure ...


----------



## comboo (Sep 17, 2011)

Jc exotics, Lincoln has one in


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

comboo said:


> Jc exotics, Lincoln has one in


Thanks , their website is awful , cant even see how to phone them ?


----------



## comboo (Sep 17, 2011)

there phone number is on the bottom of every!! page as well as being on the contact tab!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

comboo said:


> there phone number is on the bottom of every!! page as well as being on the contact tab!


Are we looking at the same website ???

JC Exotics - Home


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

so ........................

No one on here has any then ??

Havnt heard from anyone ....


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

fangsy said:


> so ........................
> 
> No one on here has any then ??
> 
> Havnt heard from anyone ....


Was the afican dwarf crocs on that link i sent you no good?

If not viper&vine have niles :whistling2:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

They was silly monies mate lol, but thanks anyway ....

Yea, a Nile would be nice ............. if only !


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

ChopChop said:


> Was the afican dwarf crocs on that link i sent you no good?
> 
> If not viper&vine have niles :whistling2:


Sell him yours seb lol


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Jaggers said:


> Sell him yours seb lol


NEVER!! Ide sell everthing I own before my Caiman!!! Sorry Steve


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

ChopChop said:


> NEVER!! Ide sell everthing I own before my Caiman!!! Sorry Steve


How much for your iggy? lol


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

ChopChop said:


> NEVER!! Ide sell everthing I own before my Caiman!!! Sorry Steve


lol, hopefully I will find one ..........



Jaggers said:


> How much for your iggy? lol


lol, good luck !


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

comboo said:


> Jc exotics, Lincoln has one in


They have a spectacled caiman, not a dwarf.
Fangsy, if you want him (I don't think anyone's been interested in him yet) the number to call is 08720 744882. Ask for Jim or Graz.

I can get pics if you're interested!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Ophexis said:


> They have a spectacled caiman, not a dwarf.
> Fangsy, if you want him (I don't think anyone's been interested in him yet) the number to call is 08720 744882. Ask for Jim or Graz.
> 
> I can get pics if you're interested!


I cant have a spectacled caiman im afraid ..... my area isnt big enough ...

So just after dwarf caiman or west african dwarf ...

Thanks anyway though ....


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

fangsy said:


> I cant have a spectacled caiman im afraid ..... my area isnt big enough ...
> 
> So just after dwarf caiman or west african dwarf ...
> 
> Thanks anyway though ....


No probs, was just putting it out there


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

there is alot being advertised for hamm show in march i seen 4 differant adds now 1 had 10 babies. was a pair for 500euro. looked healthy so on but that add has gone now. they looks juvs in pics. wish i got my licence :2wallbang: must apply by end this year.

i got a question for someone. whats the average adult female african dwarf croc size?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

philipniceguy said:


> there is alot being advertised for hamm show in march i seen 4 differant adds now 1 had 10 babies. was a pair for 500euro. looked healthy so on but that add has gone now. they looks juvs in pics. wish i got my licence :2wallbang: must apply by end this year.
> 
> i got a question for someone. whats the average adult female african dwarf croc size?


Thanks

They get upto 6ft ...


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

they are on here 
Terraristik Anzeigen - Kleinanzeigen für Terrarianer mit Reptilien Insekten Spinnen ...

rh side near bottom

course you can do a search:2thumb:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

philipniceguy said:


> they are on here
> Terraristik Anzeigen - Kleinanzeigen für Terrarianer mit Reptilien Insekten Spinnen ...
> 
> rh side near bottom
> ...


Thats brilliant , thank you , I just have no way of getting it from them


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

fangsy said:


> Thats brilliant , thank you , I just have no way of getting it from them


there is many well known people on here which will gladly get them for you and pic up from them for only a small fee, sadly im not going until end this year. i'll keep a eye out for someone with DWAL who is going.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

what about these 2 dwarf caiman For Sale Bristol on Reptile Classifieds


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

fangsy said:


> Thats brilliant , thank you , I just have no way of getting it from them


 
Road trip if you fancy it?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

philipniceguy said:


> there is many well known people on here which will gladly get them for you and pic up from them for only a small fee, sadly im not going until end this year. i'll keep a eye out for someone with DWAL who is going.


Brilliant thank you 



philipniceguy said:


> what about these 2 dwarf caiman For Sale Bristol on Reptile Classifieds


Just messaged the guy, thanks for that !



Jaggers said:


> Road trip if you fancy it?


Could be interesting lol !!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks philipniceguy , but ................. I messaged that guy , and this is what I got !!!!!

I sent :

Hi , how much are the dwarf Caimans ? and are thy cuviers ? or africans ? Thank you , and obviously I have a DWA lol , thanks , Steve 

I got :

They are cuviers and 300 each thanks

I sent :


Ok, thank you, are the wild caught or captive bred ? 

If so, who did they come from ?

How far is Bristol from London/Hertfordshire lol

Thank you

Stephen


I got :

Cb can't go into details as they have come from a zoo. About 2 hours

I then sent :

I would need to know if I was going to buy one buddy

Hope that's ok, I'm looking to buy one next month, so if you still have one , I will be interested

Thanks

Stephen


I then got :

Sorry that information won't be released . So no problems take care

BLIMEY !!! Hard work or what !!

Why put something for sale , if you are going to make it this bloody hard to buy em !!


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

fangsy said:


> Thanks philipniceguy , but ................. I messaged that guy , and this is what I got !!!!!
> 
> I sent :
> 
> ...


He probably hasn't got a licence.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

fangsy said:


> Thanks philipniceguy , but ................. I messaged that guy , and this is what I got !!!!!
> 
> I sent :
> 
> ...


sorry to hear that just see the add didn't know the person behind it. some salers forget that if they answer a few questions they may sell it. sure your find 1 soon :2thumb:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

philipniceguy said:


> sorry to hear that just see the add didn't know the person behind it. some salers forget that if they answer a few questions they may sell it. sure your find 1 soon :2thumb:


Yea lol, thanks for your help, any help is appreciated ....

Shaun (crocodiles of the world) is coming to my house in a few weeks, and has said if I wait until June, I can have one off him anyway....

Just dont know if I can wait lol


----------



## rickyreynolds17 (Aug 14, 2010)

The JCCompany in Henlow Bedfordshire had a pair in there shop, stunning creatures, sadly they let them go to a zoo. im obviously no help :whistling2:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

rickyreynolds17 said:


> The JCCompany in Henlow Bedfordshire had a pair in there shop, stunning creatures, sadly they let them go to a zoo. im obviously no help :whistling2:


lol, Shaun actually took them 

I had a falling out with the JCC because they wanted far too much for them when I was looking for one , and the manager in there stuck to his guns and didnt come down enough on the price, and in the end had to give them away to Shaun of Crocodiles of the world ...

Oh well, You live and learn !


----------

